# Colorado for March 2019



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

We're thinking about trying out Colorado next season. Maybe 2 to 3 days riding, with 1 or 2 days doing non-riding activities. Definitely will aim for weekdays. I was wondering if you guys have some suggestions on which resorts to look at?

Wife and I are low intermediates, comfy on blues and tried easier blacks a couple times. Wife prefers more mellow riding though, greens and easier blues. We're also going with some high beginner friends which would also prefer greens and easy blues.

Definitely no backcountry. No park, or maybe some smaller 2 feet progression jumps here and there would be fun to try out. Main focus would be on riding down groomers though.

Other considerations are affordable lodging, good restaurants, easy access to/from town and airport, and other non-riding activities nearby. 

Any suggestions? From a quick google search, top results seem to be Vail, Aspen, Tellerude, Ski Cooper, Winter Park, Breckenridge, etc..

Thanks


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*No to Vail Resorts*

Just gonna be trashed with people in March. Maybe Beaver? But no to Keystone and Breck for sure. SO MANY PEOPLE. And people joke about Vail Resorts being the evil empire, might not be a joke. Everyone working there is pretty unhappy, doubt they do a good job helping you be happy. Copper and WinterPark gonna be busy as well. If you can afford Aspen/Snowmass or Telluride, I would go there before these others on your list. I like some of the non-resort areas, like Monarch and Wolf Creek, but def not resort experience.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Dear god you want to come to Colorado in March and on a weekend? Are you insane? Out of everything you listed Ski Cooper would be the only "affordable" option and even then there's nothing around it but Leadville which means meth and wooks.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Where are you coming from? Why go to an expensive and crowded area in March just to ride greens and blues? Unless you want Colorado specifically for your non riding activities, it seems there should be plenty of other options.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Just go to Breck..................


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Destination resorts versus Denver Front Range resorts are going to be less crowded. Like a lot less crowded. Telluride, Crested Butte, Steamboat, Aspen, those spots.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Dear god you want to come to Colorado in March and on a weekend? Are you insane? Out of everything you listed Ski Cooper would be the only "affordable" option and even then there's nothing around it but Leadville which means meth and wooks.


damn typo on my part. I meant to say aiming for weekdays. Even here on the east coast weekends are pretty busy. I usually ride weekday afternoons (take a half day from work), or when going on NY or VT trips, we would do Thurs/Fri.





Phedder said:


> Where are you coming from? Why go to an expensive and crowded area in March just to ride greens and blues? Unless you want Colorado specifically for your non riding activities, it seems there should be plenty of other options.


Coming from PA. Bear Creek/Blue Mountain specifically. So yeah pretty much just hills. Wife and I try to go to a big mountain at least once a year. We did Killington last year (during one of the noreaster storms) and enjoyed it. I was originally thinking something like Jay Peak next year, or something in MA/ME so we can just drive, but my brother who lives in Seattle invited us to meet up in between, like Colorado or something, next year. 

Frankly if we're flying anyways, I would have preferred to just fly to Seattle, stay at my brother's place for the non-riding days, then drive up to Whistler. If Colorado is not as good as it sounds, I'll try to suggest doing Whistler instead.





Aztrailerhawk said:


> Just gonna be trashed with people in March. Maybe Beaver? But no to Keystone and Breck for sure. SO MANY PEOPLE. And people joke about Vail Resorts being the evil empire, might not be a joke. Everyone working there is pretty unhappy, doubt they do a good job helping you be happy. Copper and WinterPark gonna be busy as well. If you can afford Aspen/Snowmass or Telluride, I would go there before these others on your list. I like some of the non-resort areas, like Monarch and Wolf Creek, but def not resort experience.





mojo maestro said:


> Just go to Breck..................





killclimbz said:


> Destination resorts versus Denver Front Range resorts are going to be less crowded. Like a lot less crowded. Telluride, Crested Butte, Steamboat, Aspen, those spots.


Thanks guys. I'm open to suggestions besides the ones I listed. I pretty much just listed what came up from google's "best ski resort colorado", but I am definitely open to some "hidden gems" resorts.


----------



## milutinho (Jan 10, 2011)

Just go to Seattle and stay with your brother. Pacific Northwest has the best stuff and it's a lot more affordable. 

As for Colorado, Loveland is affordable and awesome. No apres though...Steamboat is a nice town with nice terrain as well. I like Copper the most in Summit County. Do you have an epic pass?


----------



## mrciervo (May 16, 2018)

*Maybe try Utah*

Went to Utah in late March and the conditions were awesome and the mountains were half empty. Me and my gf are a similar skill level to yourself and we rode at Brighton with no issues. We are from New England and ride often in MA and VT. When we were there the locals were like "it sure is icy up there today, hard pack" and when we rode it, it was like a good powder day back east!! LOL silly Westerners. Anyhow, give Utah a shot. SLC is like 40 minutes from 5-6 mountains.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

johnsnowboards said:


> Frankly if we're flying anyways, I would have preferred to just fly to Seattle, stay at my brother's place for the non-riding days, then drive up to Whistler. If Colorado is not as good as it sounds, I'll try to suggest doing Whistler instead.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions besides the ones I listed. I pretty much just listed what came up from google's "best ski resort colorado", but I am definitely open to some "hidden gems" resorts.


Snoho/Alpental, Steven's, Baker, Crystal, White Pass and Hood are doable.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

milutinho said:


> Just go to Seattle and stay with your brother. Pacific Northwest has the best stuff and it's a lot more affordable.
> 
> As for Colorado, Loveland is affordable and awesome. No apres though...Steamboat is a nice town with nice terrain as well. I like Copper the most in Summit County. Do you have an epic pass?


This guy is a clueless noob..................Loveland blows.................


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Purgatory and Crested Butte............both for the same reasons.......big enough.......kick ass groomers for yer level........enough park.......scenery......vibe.......town and restaurants to stay a month and never eat the same dinner twice.............neither are easy to get to............


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*Mojo right*



mojo maestro said:


> Purgatory and Crested Butte............both for the same reasons.......big enough.......kick ass groomers for yer level........enough park.......scenery......vibe.......town and restaurants to stay a month and never eat the same dinner twice.............neither are easy to get to............


This is good advice


----------

